# Fehler bei Hibernate Configuration



## Java09 (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade, Hibernate zum mit der Datenbank H2 zu benutzen. Nachdem ich versuche eine Confoguration zu erstellen kommt folgender Fehler:


```
log4j:WARN No appenders could be found for logger (org.hibernate.cfg.Environment).
log4j:WARN Please initialize the log4j system properly.
Exception in thread "main" org.hibernate.HibernateException: Could not parse configuration: /hibernate.cfg.xml
	at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.doConfigure(Configuration.java:1528)
	at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.configure(Configuration.java:1462)
	at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.configure(Configuration.java:1448)
	at database.EventtypDatabase.main(EventtypDatabase.java:8)
Caused by: org.dom4j.DocumentException: [url]http://hibernate.sourceforge.net/hibernate-configuration-%0A3.0.dtd[/url] Nested exception: [url]http://hibernate.sourceforge.net/hibernate-configuration-%0A3.0.dtd[/url]
	at org.dom4j.io.SAXReader.read(SAXReader.java:484)
	at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.doConfigure(Configuration.java:1518)
	... 3 more
```

Meine hibernate.cfg.xml Datei (falls es weiterhilft) sieht folgendermassen aus:

[XML]<!DOCTYPE hibernate-configuration PUBLIC
"-//Hibernate/Hibernate Configuration DTD 3.0//EN"
"http://hibernate.sourceforge.net/hibernate-configuration-
3.0.dtd">
<hibernate-configuration>
<session-factory>
<property name="dialect">
org.hibernate.dialect.H2Dialect
</property>
<property name="connection.driver_class">
org.h2.Driver
</property>
<property name="connection.username">
sa
</property>
<property name="connection.password">
</property>
<property name="connection.url">
jdbc:h2:file:hibernate/db/database
</property>
<mapping resource=
"hibernate/mappings/Eventtyp.hbm.xml"
/>
</session-factory>
</hibernate-configuration>[/XML]

Weiß jemand, was ich falsch gemacht habe?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## SlaterB (2. Mai 2009)

hibernate WARN Please initialize the log4j system properly. - Google-Suche

-> 
First Hibernate example - tutorial
Configuring Log4J

edit: ach, du hast wohl mehr Probleme mit der hibernate.cfg.xml ,
aber vielleicht auch mit Vergleich mit Beispielen zu klären

vielleicht 
<?xml version='1.0' encoding='UTF-8'?>
ganz an den Anfang

Strings wie
> "http://hibernate.sourceforge.net/hibernate-configuration-
> 3.0.dtd">
nicht unbedingt in zwei Zeilen

edit 2:
daher kommt wohl das %0A in der Fehlermeldung
> Nested exception: http: // hibernate.sourceforge.net/hibernate-configuration-%0A3.0.dtd


----------



## Java09 (3. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Hilfe. Die Fehlermeldungen sind weg. Bin ziemlicher Anfänger und habe deswegen so meine Probleme mit Hibernate.

Hätte noch ein anderes Problem:

Ich habe eine Klasse Eventtyp erstellt. Damit sollen Events in einem Kalender genauer beschrieben werden. Dies will ich mit Hibernate speichern.


```
package logic;

import java.awt.Color;

public class Eventtyp {

	/* Class represent a Eventtyp */

	private String name = "";
	private Color color = null;
	private String logo = "";
	private String parent_name = "";
	private long id;
	
	public Eventtyp() {}
	
	public Eventtyp(String name, Color color, String logo, String parent_name) {
		
		/* Constructor with name, color, logo and parent(Eventtyp) */
		
		this.name = name;
		this.color = color;
		this.logo = logo;
		this.parent_name = parent_name;
	}

	public String getName() {
		return name;
	}

	public void setName(String name) {
		this.name = name;
	}

	public Color getColor() {
		return color;
	}

	public void setColor(Color color) {
		this.color = color;
	}

	public String getLogo() {
		return logo;
	}

	public void setLogo(String logo) {
		this.logo = logo;
	}

	public String getParent_name() {
		return parent_name;
	}

	public void setParent_name(String parent_name) {
		this.parent_name = parent_name;
	}

	public long getId() {
		return id;
	}

	public void setId(long id) {
		this.id = id;
	}

}
```

Probleme macht das Attribut Color. Ich habe es folgendermassen versucht:

[XML]<?xml version="1.0"?>
<!DOCTYPE hibernate-mapping PUBLIC
"-//Hibernate/Hibernate Mapping DTD 3.0//EN"
"http://hibernate.sourceforge.net/hibernate-mapping-3.0.dtd">
<hibernate-mapping package="logic">
<class name="Eventtyp">
<id name="id">
<generator class="native"/>
</id>
<property name="name"/>
<component name="color" class="java.awt.Color">
	<property name="green" column="color_green"/>
    <property name="blue" column="color_blue" />
    <property name="red" column="color_red" />
 </component>
<property name="logo"/>
<property name="parent_name" column="parent"/>
</class>
</hibernate-mapping>[/XML]

Nun kommt aber folgende Fehlermeldung


```
Exception in thread "main" org.hibernate.PropertyNotFoundException: Could not find a setter for property green in class java.awt.Color
```

Heisst das, dass ich diese Klasse, da sie keine setter-Methoden besitzt, nicht verwenden kann.


----------



## SlaterB (3. Mai 2009)

ich denke genau das heißt es,
schreibe dir eine Hilfsklasse SimpleColor mit drei int, setter, getter, wichtig: auch ein Konstruktor ohne Parameter,
damit kann sich Hibernate nicht mehr beschweren,
und für die Verwendung im Programm kommen noch Methoden wie createColor() dazu, welche eine AWT-Color zurückgibt,
die auch ruhig ein Attribut sein kann, sollte nur korrekt geändert/ zurückgesetzt werden, falls sich eine der drei ints ändert,
falls du die int-getter/ setter nicht aus dem Programm aufrufen willst, sondern nur für Hibernate, kannst du sie, glaube ich, sogar private machen


----------



## Java09 (3. Mai 2009)

Wieder danke für den Tipp. Habe das ganze jetzt umgesetzt. Nur kam jetzt eine neue Fehlermeldung.


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javassist/util/proxy/MethodFilter
	at org.hibernate.bytecode.javassist.BytecodeProviderImpl.getProxyFactoryFactory(BytecodeProviderImpl.java:49)
	at org.hibernate.tuple.entity.PojoEntityTuplizer.buildProxyFactoryInternal(PojoEntityTuplizer.java:203)
	at org.hibernate.tuple.entity.PojoEntityTuplizer.buildProxyFactory(PojoEntityTuplizer.java:181)
	at org.hibernate.tuple.entity.AbstractEntityTuplizer.<init>(AbstractEntityTuplizer.java:158)
	at org.hibernate.tuple.entity.PojoEntityTuplizer.<init>(PojoEntityTuplizer.java:76)
	at org.hibernate.tuple.entity.EntityEntityModeToTuplizerMapping.<init>(EntityEntityModeToTuplizerMapping.java:80)
	at org.hibernate.tuple.entity.EntityMetamodel.<init>(EntityMetamodel.java:325)
	at org.hibernate.persister.entity.AbstractEntityPersister.<init>(AbstractEntityPersister.java:457)
	at org.hibernate.persister.entity.SingleTableEntityPersister.<init>(SingleTableEntityPersister.java:131)
	at org.hibernate.persister.PersisterFactory.createClassPersister(PersisterFactory.java:84)
	at org.hibernate.impl.SessionFactoryImpl.<init>(SessionFactoryImpl.java:261)
	at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.buildSessionFactory(Configuration.java:1327)
	at database.EventtypDatabase.main(EventtypDatabase.java:10)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javassist.util.proxy.MethodFilter
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	... 13 more
```

Scheint so, dass die Klasse nicht geladen werden kann.

Meine Mapping-Datei (nur Änderung):

[XML]<component name="color" class="logic.SimpleColor">
	<property name="green" column="color_green"/>
    <property name="blue" column="color_blue" />
    <property name="red" column="color_red" />[/XML]

Ich habe in der Eventtyp-Klasse die Klasse Color durch SimpleColor ersetzt. Verstehe nicht, warum der Fehler auftritt.


----------



## SlaterB (3. Mai 2009)

tja,
du brauchst wohl eine javassist-Library, 
jars containing the class javassist.util.proxy.MethodFilter

habe noch nie davon gehört, müsste bei deiner Hibernate-Installation eigentlich entweder dabei sein oder zumindest erwähnt werden,
nach
Trouble getting Hibernate Core and Hibernate Annotations using Apache Ivy (but it's also Maven2 related.) - Stack Overflow
scheint das aber ein kompliziertes Thema zu sein 

im Zweifel die neuest derartige Library laden und verwenden



--------

ClassNotFoundException: javassist.util.proxy.MethodFilter hibernate - Google-Suche


----------



## Java09 (3. Mai 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> tja,
> du brauchst wohl eine javassist-Library,
> jars containing the class javassist.util.proxy.MethodFilter
> 
> ...



Dann hiess die Meldung, dass diese lib nicht gefunden werden konnte. Habe sie jetzt dazugenommen und der Fehler ist weg.
Vielen Dank erneut.


----------



## Java09 (6. Mai 2009)

Ich habe leider ein erneutes Problem (irgendwie komme ich ingesamt mit Hibernate nicht so gut klar).

Ich habe, nachdem die sonstigen Probleme beseitigt waren, folgende Klasse erstellt:


```
package database;

import logic.SimpleColor;
import logic.Eventtyp;
import org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration;
import org.hibernate.SessionFactory;
import org.hibernate.Session;
import org.hibernate.Transaction;
import org.hibernate.tool.hbm2ddl.SchemaExport;
import org.hibernate.Query;
import java.util.List;

public class EventtypDatabase {
	
	Configuration configuration = null;
	SessionFactory sessionFactory = null;
	
	public EventtypDatabase() {
		
		this.configuration = new Configuration().configure();
		this.sessionFactory = configuration.buildSessionFactory();
		
		SchemaExport export = new SchemaExport(configuration);
		export.create(false, true);
		
	}
	
	public void newEventtyp(Eventtyp eventtyp) {
		
		Session session = sessionFactory.openSession();
		Transaction transaction = session.beginTransaction();
		session.save(eventtyp);
		
		transaction.commit();
		session.close();
		
	}
	
	public Eventtyp loadEventtyp(String name) {
		
		Session session = sessionFactory.openSession();
		Query query = session.createQuery(
				"from Eventtyp where name='" + name + "'");
		List result = query.list();
		
		session.close();

		return (Eventtyp) result.get(0);
		
	}
	
	public List loadAllEventtyp() {
			
			Session session = sessionFactory.openSession();
			Query query = session.createQuery(
					"from Eventtyp");
			List result = query.list();
			
			session.close();
	
			return result;
			
		}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		EventtypDatabase eventtypDatabase = new EventtypDatabase();
		
		eventtypDatabase.newEventtyp(new Eventtyp("Test", new SimpleColor(0, 0, 0), "", ""));
		
		System.out.print(eventtypDatabase.loadAllEventtyp());

		
	}
}
```

Sie hat Methoden zum Speichern und Laden von Eventtyp-Objekten. Dies funktioniert auch soweit. Nur werden die Objekte nicht dauerhaft gespeichert. Starte ich die Anwendung erneut, sind die Daten der vorherigen Ausführung verloren gegangen.

Meine Url für die Datenbank, womit eine embedded-Datenbank erstellt werden sollte:

[XML]jdbc:h2:hibernate/db/database[/XML]

Vielleicht habe ich irgendeinen Logikfehler in meinem Code. Komme aber nicht dahinter.


----------



## SlaterB (6. Mai 2009)

das muss ja irgendwas mit H2-Konfiguration zu tun haben, denn solche embedded DB kann ja offensichtlich auch ohne Festplatte auskommen,
ich habe davon keine Ahnung

hibernate h2 embedded persist - Google-Suche
führt zum PDF
http://www.dpunkt.de/leseproben/2663/Kapitel_3.pdf
darin ist unter anderem von
jdbc:h2:file:db/termine
die Rede, vielleicht brauchst du sowas, vielleicht ganz lesen, überhaupt H2 kennenlernen,
vielleicht neues Theme hier oder in einem H2-Forum speziell zu diesem Problem öffnen


----------



## Java09 (6. Mai 2009)

Das war auch das Tuturial, was ich verwendet habe. Ich werde mich dann mal genauer mit H2 beschäftigen und bei andauernden Problemen ein neues Thema eröffnen.

Danke für die Hilfe.

P.S: Fehler gefunden. Schema Export scheint die Datenbanktabellen neu zu erstellen. Wenn ich das weglasse geht es.


----------

